# Scares Me



## Tough Old Man (Jun 29, 2005)

well I have everything to make tren Acetate and test enanthate. Had everything now for a week or more and just think i'll screw up my first batch. I guess it would be wise to make the test as it's cheaper if i mess up. Is there any pic's around showing step by step on the process. 
Scared Tough


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 30, 2005)

Heres a good thread from AM w/ pics by Kitchen Chemist
http://www.anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=77291#post77291


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 30, 2005)

I noticed he uses BA and BB. I thought that you only use BA when making Test Enanthate. What's up with that?



			
				GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Heres a good thread from AM w/ pics by Kitchen Chemist
> http://www.anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=77291#post77291


----------



## ZECH (Jun 30, 2005)

Only use enough BA to kill off nasties. Then use BB to hold it in suspension!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 30, 2005)

I would use 2% and 8% for TE. The 8%bb helps thin the solution and makes the pinning a little easier.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 1, 2005)

That's what i'll do. Now all i have to do is wait for some 18 guage pinz to get in that i ordered. All I had was 23's and 25s



			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> I would use 2% and 8% for TE. The 8%bb helps thin the solution and makes the pinning a little easier.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 12, 2011)

link did not work for me


----------



## CG (Apr 13, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> link did not work for me



its 6 years old broham. prob gone


----------



## yerg (Apr 13, 2011)

personally I use 2% ba and 15% bb.  Never have a problem.  Thats for the test e..  Funnuy cause I just made tren ace out of pellets (seperated the glu and hormone with heat) but for the life of me cant remember the ba and bb percentages.....  Go to basskilleronline.  That sight should have all the info you need...


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> its 6 years old broham. prob gone


 
hahahahahaha,, damn.... im always a day late, lol


----------

